# Itunes: désactiver Genius



## raccoony (11 Octobre 2008)

Hello, j'ai activé Genius et cette option ne me plait pas. J'aimerais donc la désactiver mais je ne vois pas ou est l'option :mouais:
Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider

J'ai déjà essayé google si jamais... Mais je retrouve pas les options dont ils parlent.


----------



## hippo sulfite (11 Octobre 2008)

Trop simple : Menu Store  / Désactiver Genius.

Voici ce que donne l'aide iTunes en tapant le titre de ton post, "Désactiver Genius", dans la recherche ( dernière ligne):


----------



## r e m y (11 Octobre 2008)

Qu'est-ce qui ne te plait pas dans Genius?

Et qu'elle soit active ou non, rien ne t'oblige d'utiliser cette fonction!

Bon si vraiment tu veux désactiver le génie:







Et voilà... on fignole et on se fait griller par le pachiderme sulfuré...


----------



## raccoony (11 Octobre 2008)

ahhh...
je me sens bête. Quand je lisais "menu store" je pensais à "itunes store" à gauche... enfin bon merci beaucoup.
Sinon j'aime pas vraiment parce qu'il ne reconnait pas plein de mes chansons qui ne sont pas dans l'itunes store (évidement). Alors je n'y vois plus trop une grande utilité. Voila voila


Bon, la prochaine fois que tu auras des questions à propos d'iTunes, je te rappelle qu'il y a un forum spécialement dédié pour ça, il s'appelle "Aide iTunes", vas y directement, ça m'évitera de devoir y transférer ton topic !


----------



## Ptinutz (21 Octobre 2008)

Hum et quand on a pas le menu store... j'ai regardé attentivement... je n'ai ni le store dans la colonne et pas non plus entre avancé et controls


----------



## r e m y (21 Octobre 2008)

On va dans les Préférences d'iTunes, puis dans Contrôle Parental on vérifie que Désactiver iTunes Store n'est pas coché....


----------

